# Bosch 1250DEVS 6-1/2-Amp 6-Inch Random Orbit Sander



## degoose

Great review… I on the other hand did succumb to the temptation of the Festool Rotex… AU$960.00 … IMHO it was well worth it… but now that I am no longer making timber cutting boards I feel I was a day late and a dollar short… lol….Should have bit the bullet 20 years ago… oh well… I still keep it to sand my timber laser engraved photos…


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the review. Been thinking about one.


----------



## Woodwrecker

I bought one of these a while back and love it.
I only use it on larger projects, and the only problem I've had with it is the switch for Turbo mode keeps shaking itself over to turbo mode from regular while running.
I've fixed that by sticking a piece of duct tape over the switch which keeps it from jumping from one mode to the other. I was going to exchange it but found this worked so kept the machine.
You are certainly right about the aggressiveness when it's in turbo mode.
It goes through the wood like nobody's business.
Good post brother.


----------



## JoeLyddon

I found out about how important Dust Control is while sanding some walnut…

I was bound to get the BEST sander I could get to control the dust and give me a good job at the same time…

I bit the bullet… I got the Mirka Deros and LOVE IT! A far as I can tell the dust collection is 100%!!


----------



## lew

Thanks for the review, Ken!


----------



## DocSavage45

Ken,

I was thinking about a 6 " and ended up buying a 5 inch Milwaukee. Have a lot of 5 inch hook and loop and the dust control connection seemed like a good option, It is similar on many newer sanders, but as Joe said "Thinking more about dust control" these days.

Thanks for the review and I'll refer back when I'm ready to step up.


----------



## JoeLyddon

I forgot to mention that I had a huge supply of 5" 5 hole sandpaper disks…
Which work GREAT with the DEROS…. Worked out great… and the dust control was still 100%

I think the 5" gives one better control getting into the SPOTS, etc. where the 6" ones are not quite as flexible.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx for comments and feedback. I agree 100% on the things mentioned. I too have been thinking more and more on better dust control. This hooks up to my existing system in place and while I'm sure it's not 100% it's up there. 
I have alot of 5 inch hook and loop as well. I will never stop using the 5 but initially sanding the cutting board through the beginning grits is saving me a ton of time. Part of me for not pulling the trigger on a festool I've been building my slush fund for a Oneway or Robust lathe. For a hobbiest these 2 come with a serious price tag.

Thx again guys.


----------



## smozes

I bought this too so I can have two functions in one sander. I use an oscillating tool for corners.

This thing is a beast. My only minor criticism is the dust port. It took me a while to find an adapter for it, one of the Rockler Dust Right small tool blue rubber adapters that they added to the kit only recently. With that, dust collection is very effective.


----------



## mafe

Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Ken90712

Smozes, I got lucky I was already using the rockler swivel hose kit. Didn't realize the wax a small issue. Thx


----------



## jonah

Just a clarification: a 5" sander has ~15.7 square inches of surface area (area of a circle = pi times diameter). A 6" has ~18.8 square inches, or ~20% more area, not 44% more.


----------



## ShaneA

^ I don't think that is the right formula. Area of 5" circle is ~78. Area of a 6" is ~113. 44% is accurate

Least that is what the interwebz tells me…


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

I have this sander and the festool ro150. This sander is hands down better than the festool. The ro150 rarely comes out of the box.
Save your money people!


----------



## Ken90712

Thx guys, Jonah area of a circle is Pi x radius squared.

Drew Thx That's good to hear. I was really on the fence on this purchase. So far I'm happy though cheers


----------



## jonah

You're totally right, I wasn't thinking at all. I mistook the circumference formula (pi times d) for the area formula (pi times r squared.

My apologies!


----------



## alexamediasolutions

I am use Bosch and works good in our project.Thank you for nice article!
*firme renovari apartamente iasi*


----------



## Ken90712

No worries Jonah I live in that world working nights lol


----------



## ArtMann

The area of a circle equals pi times the square of the radius of the circle. In this case it is 19.6 vs. 28.3 square inches or about 44% greater.


> Just a clarification: a 5" sander has ~15.7 square inches of surface area (area of a circle = pi times diameter). A 6" has ~18.8 square inches, or ~20% more area, not 44% more.
> 
> - jonah


----------



## RichInSoMD

Ken,

My DeWalt DW443 needed repair and DeWalt Repair Center lost it. So, now I need to buy a new 6 inch RO Sander. The Festool is too much for me to consider. I saw the Bosch 1250DEVS on-line and it looked like that was a reasonable choice. I have a Rigid, at another location, and I like the DW443 over it . Do you still think the Bosch 1250DEVS
is a good value ?

Thanks,
Rich


----------

